
Australia’s fires have pumped out more emissions than 100 nations combined - jelliclesfarm
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615035/australias-fires-have-pumped-out-more-emissions-than-100-nations-combined/
======
mytailorisrich
It's not so simple.

Although this year is particularly bad (weather is contributing but accidents
and arson are probably also a big factor) bushfires are part of periodic cycle
that renews the vegetation and removes accumulated dead plants.

~~~
bilegeek
Yes, normally fire is a revitalizing driving force for an area. In this case,
however, given the massive scale of the fires, plus the decades-long issues
with extreme drought and heatwaves, any regrowth is going to struggle, with an
uncertain future.

And that's just talking about the plants. Animals die in fires, but they
usually are replenished. However, given the enormous area burned, there will
be much less room to recover. Plus, they will still have to deal with
tentative regrowth on the brink from drought and heat.

The sheer scale of the fire, and it's compounding issues, means that the
situation is much more complicated and dire than normal.

~~~
mytailorisrich
Australian flora are adapted to these conditions. In fact, the seeds of some
species need the heat of a bushfire to germinate.

See the quick reaction: [https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-
australia-51036608](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-51036608)

------
jelliclesfarm
What if ‘Life on Earth’ is a game...how would you play this to win not just
for survival, but also to thrive.

